# I will draw your horse! :)



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Those are awesome! Can you do Clem for me? She's black (just faded) if that's an easier 'color' to manage doing black and white. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

sure! Although I am going to have to guess on her ear shapes.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Can you draw people as well?

If you can give this photo a shot


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Brenna Lee said:


> sure! Although I am going to have to guess on her ear shapes.


Here are a few ear pics  

I didn't upload them directly because one was too big, so I just used Imgur

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd like one! Tomorrow when I'm on my computer and not my phone I'll give you a pic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

How bout three horses  ears are clear as day lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

People are HARD.... o.o


----------



## Monty4ever (Feb 16, 2013)

Would you mind drawing one for me?  Thank you so much! xx

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAARw/QQ5WlG0cBqo/s587-no/photo+%288%29.JPG


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Wow! Your amazing at drawing!! If you want to try a photo of Misti, here's one


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Brenna Lee said:


> People are HARD.... o.o


That's awesome though


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Ohhh... Its its not too much trouble, would you mind terribly drawing diddly?









Thanks a million


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's one. Thanks!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey - I have two horses, but you only have to do one if you want to, just choose your favorite!!
This is Golley - 








This is Brisco - 
















and This is Chocky (short for chocolate) but if you decide to draw this guy, if you can, can you not draw his driving gear? His eyes are brown and he has the faintest tiniest white star on his forehead - its very light and not really noticeable. And if you need help on getting his face a little better - he is a rocky mountain horse, in case you need to look us some reference photos. hehe, its the only photo i have right now!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Yaaay, thanks so much! She looks awesome!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's two more...


----------



## Ashy1998 (Aug 6, 2013)

Those are my horses breeze and meg if your still doing it I'd really appreciate it thanks


----------



## Ashy1998 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

Your drawing are so good! Would you mind drawing my horse?

Thanks!!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

This is my girl Sadie if you are up for it


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

This is Cactus
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

charming drawings!


----------



## Monty4ever (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW! <3 Thank you so, so much! I'm so jealous of your skills!!!


----------

